# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Atatürk'ün etnik köken tespitleri!

## bozok

*Atatürk'ün etnik köken tespitleri!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/04/2009* 



Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Atatürk’ün Türk Milleti tanımını yaparken kullandığı, *“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türkiye halkına Türk Milleti denilir”* ifadesini tekrarladı diye buradan* “Türkiyelilik”* kimliği çıkarmak isteyenlerin çarpıtmalarını yazmaya başlamıştım ki Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklaması geldi:

*“Bu tanımdan ‘Türkiyelilik’ gibi tanımlara ulaşılabileceğini düşünmek ve bu şekilde değerlendirmeler yapmak; hem Atatürk’ün ‘Türk Milleti’ tanımını niçin yaptığını, hem de ‘ulus devlet’ kavramının ne anlama geldiğini anlayamamak ve konuyu saptırmak demektir. Ulus-devlet yapısı içinde, bu şekildeki düşüncelerin yeri olamaz”* 


* * * 

Madem ki Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluş felsefesinde Atatürk birinci kaynaktır; o halde etnik unsurlara ve teröre bakışını da hatırlatalım: 

Sadi Borak’ın “Atatürk’ün Resmi Yayınlara Girmemiş Söylev, Demeç, Yazışma ve Söyleşileri” kitabında da kayıtlı olduğu üzere Atatürk, Cumhuriyet ilan edilmeden önce, 2 şubat 1923 günü İzmir’de halka hitaben uzun bir konuşma yaptı. O konuşmada, gençliğin nasıl yetiştirilmesi üzerinde de durdu: 

“Bizim kuvvetli seciyemiz tabii milli seciyemizdir. 

Daima ve daima bu milli seciyemizi yükseltmek, muhafaza etmek lazımdır. 

Belki bu ifadeden milliyetperverlik çıkar. O çıkar. Ancak bunu diğer vatandaşlarımızın, yani bütün vatandaşlarımızın birbirine karşı kötü yorumlamasına mahal yoktur. Zira Türkiye halkı denildiği zaman biliyorsunuz ki, kaderlerini birleştirmiş olan ve duygularıyla, dinen birbirine kalplerini bağlamış olan insanlardan mürekkeptir. 

Bunların içinde ırken muhalif olanlar vardır. Fakat muhalif ırkta bulunanlardan birinin diğeri üzerinde onun milliyetini yok edecek bir davada bulunmasına hacet yoktur. Fakat her biri için ayrı ayrı olduğu gibi Türkler için de daima sadık kalmak, milli seciyelerini yükseltmek, bütün teşebbüslerinde bu sağlamlığı göstermek lazımdır. Bu noktada tembellik büyük felaketlerin sebebi, yapıcısı olur.

Nitekim şimdiye kadar böyle olmuştur.

Milliyet duygusu, başlıbaşına bir sosyal heyete kuvvet ve katılık veren ve hayat kabiliyetini genişleten bir keyfiyettir. Bunda cahil olan, bunda gafil olan insanlardan kurulu olan bir sosyal heyet, bir ırk, kopmaya mahkÃ»mdur ve böyle bir heyetin içinde zaten lüzumu kadar iyilik ve kuvvet olamaz ve böyle bir heyet ve böyle bir millet, devlet yapamaz. 

Açık söyleyelim ki, Türkler bu noktadaki gafletlerinin çok cezalarını çekmişlerdir. Efendiler! Gaflete sapmış olan Türkleri çiğnediler, ezdiler ve kovdular. Ben mektepten kurmay yüzbaşı olarak çıktığım zaman itiraf ederim ki böyle bir fikir bende yoktu. (Atatürk, burada staj için Arabistan’a gönderildiğinde Arap kökenli erlerin, Türkçe anlamadığını anlatıyor..) Bu ve bunu takip eden misallerle yavaş yavaş bir şey anlamaya başladım. 

Bir şey hatırlatayım. Biliyorsunuz ki Makedonya’da, nihayetsiz mücadeleler oluyordu. Türkler, Bulgarlar, Sırplar vuruşuyorduk. Niçin vuruşuyorduk? Ben o zaman bilmiyordum ve o zaman benim gibi birçokları da bilmiyordu. En çok çarpışanlar en az biliyordu. 

Hakikatte onlar, milliyetini izhar, varlıklarını ispat için çalışıyorlardı. Biz onlara diyorduk ki: Canım hepimiz Osmanlıyız, aramızda fark yok. Susmadıkları için tepelemeye çalışıyorduk. En nihayet onlar bizi tepelediler ve bizi kovdular.
Onun için vereceğimiz hars bu noktadan olacaktır. üocuklarımızı öyle yetiştireceğiz ki bu mücadeleye kabiliyetli olsunlar. Bu mücadelenin dayandığı her türlü cihazlara sahip bulunsunlar. Ve buna katiyen emin olalım ki bu suretle cihazlanmamış olan sosyal heyet bugünkü mücadeleye karşı duramaz.” 

...

----------


## bozok

*İlker Başbuğ'un milliyetçilik tanımı ABD için geçerli!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/04/2009* 



Daha önce de ele aldığımız gibi millet, milliyet, milliyetçilik konularıyla ilgili dünyada ve Türkiye’de çok bilimsel eser vardır. Bu meseleyi Türkiye’de en iyi aydınlatan bilim adamlarının başında rahmetli *İsmail Hami Danişmend* vardır. 

17 yaşında iken okuduğum* “Türklük Meseleleri”* eserinde Danişmend, şöyle diyor: 

*“Bizde milliyet ölçüsü bazılarına göre ‘ırk’, bazılarına göre ‘kültür’, bazılarına göre ‘vatan’, bazılarına göre ‘Turancılık’, bazılarına göre ‘Anadoluculuk’ ve hatta bazılarına göre ‘vatandaşlık’tır. Dil, ideal ve tarih birliği de bunlara eklenebilir.* 

*Bu ihtilaflara resmi vesikalarda bile tesadüf edilir. (...)*

*Milliyetin tarifi bir siyaset meselesi değil, bir ilim meselesidir. şahsi ve siyasi mülahazalarla kurulmuş indi nazariyelerle keyfi tariflerin hiçbir ilmi kıymeti yoktur.”* 

***

Demek ki Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un *“vatandaşlığa bağlı milliyetçilik”* önermesinin de ilmi bir değeri yoktur. *Vatandaşlığa bağlı milliyetçilik,* özellikle ABD halklarını bir arada tutabilmek için geliştirilmiştir, *ABD için faydalıdır.* 

Danişmend,* “Türk Milliyetinin tek ve ortak tanımı”*nın yapılabileceğini söyler: 

*“İlim aleminde üzerinde ittifak edilen en son ve objektif tanıma göre millet, herhangi bir esas etrafında toplanmış, dayanışma halinde insan kütlesi demektir.* 

*Etrafında toplanılan bu esas bazen Fransa ve üin’de olduğu gibi kültür, bazen Slav ve Arap alemleriyle Romanya’da olduğu gibi dil, bazen ABD’de olduğu gibi vatandaşlık, bazen Avusturya’da olduğu gibi mezhep, bazen da İsviçre’de olduğu gibi vatan kavramından ibaret olabilir.* 

*Bir camianın millet sayılabilmesi için bunlardan herhangi birinin etrafında toplanılmış olması yeterlidir. Bunlardan herhangi biriyle birbirine bağlanmış camiaya millet (nation) ismi verilmesine karşılık bu çeşitli bağların birden fazlası veyahut hepsiyle birden bağlı cemiyetlere de milliyet (nationalite) denilir.* 

*Millet, siyasi ve suni bir oluşum olduğu halde milliyet yahut kavmiyet doğal bir oluşumdur.* 

*Fransa, İsviçre, Belçika gibi milletlere karşılık Macar, Fin, Alman, Lapon Samoyed vesaire gibi efradı arasında çeşitli bağlar bulunan cemiyetlerin her biri milliyet yahut kavmiyet vaziyetindedir.* 

*****

*Etnoloji, antropoloji, etnoğrafya, tarih, dilbilim gibi klasik ilimlerin ittifakıyla sabittir ki miladın onbirinci asrında Anadolu’yu fethederek bugünkü Türkiye devletini kuran Oğuz Türklüğü, ana Türk ırkının devamından başka bir şey değildir, lisanı da müstakil ana Türk dilinin devamıdır ve kültürü de en eski pastoral kültürüne dayanır, üç tarafı denizlerle çevrilmiş bir yarımada şeklindeki ana vatanının bir coğrafi birliği vardır ve bu çerçeveden dokuz asırlık muhteşem mazisi etrafına da taşıp yayılarak geniş bir tarih birliği meydana getirmiştir.* 

*İşte bundan dolayı, bir ırk birliği, dil birliği, kültür birliği, vatan birliği, din birliği ve muazzam bir tarih birliğiyle birbirine bağlanmış olan Türkiye Türklüğü siyasi ve suni bir millet değil, doğal bir oluşum niteliğine sahip kuvvetli bir milliyettir.* 

*Bu kuvvetli bağları inkar ederek, Türklüğü yalnız bir tek milliyet esasına dayanıyor saymakla onu suni ve siyasi bir oluşum gibi göstermiş ve zayıflatmış olacağımızı unutmamalıyız.* 

*O halde bütün Türk aleminin merkezi ve bugünkü ana yurdunda genel Türk tarihinin varis ve mümessili olan Türk milliyeti, vatandaşlık, vatan, dil, din, ırk, kültür, ideal ve müşterek tarih birliğiyle birbirine bağlı fertlerden mürekkep bir kütledir.”* 

***

Bu durumu değiştirmek, Genelkurmay Başkanı da olsa, insanların, hatta orduların yapabileceği bir iş değildir. Gumilev’in teorisine göre, *“etnosların değişimi, biyosferdeki değişimlere bağlıdır”*, o da Yaratan’ın yetkisindedir. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ yanılıyor: Türkiye Cumhuriyetini halklar değil, Türkler kurmuştur* 



*üetin YETKİN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/04/2009* 




Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanımız Atatürk’ün *“Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kuran Türkiye Halkına Türk Milleti denir”* sözünü son konuşmasında anmış ve ona şu yorum ve açıklamayı yapmış bulunuyor:

*“... ‘Türk milleti’ tanımlanmasındaki ‘Türk’ sözcüğü bir sıfat olarak değil, değişik unsurların hepsine verilen ortak isim olarak kullanılmıştır... Görüldüğü gibi buradaki halk ifadesi, sınırları çizilen bir coğrafyada -ki burası Türkiye’dir- yaşayan halkın bütününü, yani hiçbir dini ve etnik ayırım yapılmaksızın, Türkiye halkını işaret etmektedir...”* 

Ancak, Atatürk’ün sözleri bu kadar değildir;* “...millet sözünden ne anlaşılmak lazım gelir?”* dedikten sonra *“Türk milleti”*nden ne anladığını ayrıntılı bir biçimde açıklamaktadır.


*Türk milleti için* 
*Türk dili kutsaldır*

ünce, Türklüğün yüksek özelliklerine değindikten sonra, Türk milletinin ayrıcı bir özelliğinin de Türk dili olduğunun altını çizmektedir. Kaldı ki, demektedir ki: 

*“...Türk dili, Türk milleti için mukaddes bir hazinedir. üünkü Türk milleti geçirdiği nihayetsiz badireler içinde, ahlakının, ananalarının, hatıralarının, menfaatlarının, elhasıl bugün, kendi milliyetini yapan her şeyin dili sayesinde muhafaza olunduğunu görüyor. Türk dili, Türk milletinin kalbidir, zihnidir.”* 

Demek ki, birine* “Türk”* diyebilmek için onun Türk dilini kutsal bir hazine olarak görmesi ve millet olarak yaşamasının buna bağlı olduğunu bilmesi gerekir.


*Türk milleti yalnız* 
*Türkiye ile sınırlı değildir*

*“Türk milleti”* sözünden ne anlaşılması gerektiğini açıklayan Atatürk, bugün Türkiye denen coğrafyada yaşıyor olsak da Türk milletinin yurdunun yalnız bu topraklar olmadığını da şöyle diyerek belirtmiş bulunuyor:

*“Türk yurdu daha çok büyüktür. Yakın ve uzak zamanlar düşünülürse Türk’e yurtluk etmemiş bir kıta yoktur...”*

Demek ki, Türk Milleti, yalnız Türkiye’de yaşayan *“halk”* değildir.

Biraz daha ilerde ise bu görüşünü şu sözlerle daha da perçinlemektedir:

*“Türk kavmini yalnız bir noktada, iklimi aynı dar bir mıntıkada belirmiş zan etmek doğru değildir. Türk kavmi yukarıda söylediğimiz gibi, çok büyük bir sahada vücut bulmuş[tur].”* 

Bu vücut bulmanın nasıl olduğunu ise şu sözlerle anlatıyor:

*“Ailelerin birleşerek Sop (klan) ve Sop’ların birleşerek Boy (kabile) ve Boyların birleşerek üz (aşiret) ve üzlerin de birleşerek siyasi bir cemiyet olan El (Medine) ve en nihayet Ellerin bir merkezde birleşmeleriyle büyük bir camia vücuda getirmişlerdir.”* 

Bu süreçte, söz gelimi, Kürtler var mıdır? Böyle bir şey öne sürülebilir mi?

*Unutulmamalı:* Atatürk, bu açıklamasını *“Türk Milleti”*nden ne anlaşılmalıdır, sorusunun yanıtı olarak belirtmektedir.

Türkiye’de yaşayan Türk milleti atalarının mirasını sürdürmektedir
Atatürk’ün izleyen şu sözleri ise dikkatle okunmalıdır:

*“Fakat bugünkü Türk milleti, varlığı için bugünkü yurdundan memnundur. üünkü Türk, derin ve şanlı geçmişinin; büyük, kudretli atalarının mukaddes miraslarını bu yurtta da muhafaza edebileceğinden, o mirasları şimdiye kadar olduğundan çok fazla zenginleştirebileceğinden emindir.”* 

Demek ki, Atatürk *“Türk Milleti”* derken hangi etnik gruptan olursa olsun *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde yaşayanları kast etmediğini* açıkça söylemektedir. Aksi düşünülecek olursa, Türkiye’de yaşayan öteki *“halk”*ların da atalarımızın mirasçısı, şanlı geçmişimizin onların da geçmişi olduğunu öne sürmek gerekir!...

***

Açıkça görülüyor ki, sayın Başbuğ, Atatürk’ten alıntı yaptığı sözünü doğru olarak yorumlayamamıştır.

Bu yanılgısının kaynağının da *“millet”* kavramının bir yandan sosyolojik ve bir yandan hukuksal algılanışı olarak iki ayrı yönü bulunduğunu bilmemesi olabilir. Atatürk, burada sosyolojik bir kavram olarak millet üzerinde durmuştur. *Hukuksal olarak ise vatandaşlık bağı ile devlete bağlı olan herkes Türk kabul edilir. İsterse Türk dilini yaşamlarının vaz geçilmez öğesi görmesinler, Türklerle aynı etnik kökenden gelemesinler, bu böyledir.* Hukuk planında tüm vatandaşlar eşit hak ve yükümlülüklere tabidirler. şimdilerde buna *“anayasal vatandaşlık”* da deniyor. Fakat, sosyolojik gerçekler ile hukuksal tanımlar birbirlerine karıştırılacak olursa bundan siyasal alanda sakıncalar da doğar. Biri, 12 Eylül döneminde olduğu gibi, Türk vatandaşlığından çıkarılabilir, Türkiye sınırları dışına sürülebilir, ama o kişi yine Türk milletinin bir bireyi olarak kalır. üünkü hukuk sosyolojik olguları değiştiremez. Eğer, sosyolojik millet kavramı ile hukuksal millet kavramını birbirinden ayırmazsanız, o zaman, Atatürk’ün *“Muhtaç olduğun kudret damarlarındaki asil kanda mevcuttur”* sözünü açıklamak da olanaksızlaşır.


...

----------

